

Twitter Skybridge Complaint: Can you someone help me understand this? - jkw
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/get-ready-the-twitter-skybridge-the-new-techies-are-destroying-sf-metaphor

======
calbear81
Sure, there is an ongoing and very real debate about the effects of
gentrification in San Francisco and it's effects - rising rents, change of
character, class divisions, etc. The Twitter skybridge is basically a metaphor
for how the tech elite believe that they can be literally elevated above the
riff-raff of the mid-Market area and stay even more out of touch with the
reality of the homeless population down below. Techies can stay high up in
their "ivory tower" and avoid having to connect with the normal people down
below.

